# Possible Gathering for Eastern Pa, NJ, De and Md,



## HalfSmoked (May 1, 2016)

Anyone interested in having a gathering in this area. Would need a place with possible room for camping maybe close motels etc. Need some one to head this up if at all possible.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2016)

Anybody live in the New Holland Pa, area? Just a thought Meadow Creek Smokers hold a spring auction and sale maybe they would interested in holding this they seem to have the space. Would be great for their line of smokers to demonstrate them they also have a BBQ supply store. Just my idle mind thinking!!!

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 2, 2016)

I don't think my 30' X 50' backyard will handle the crowd...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2016)

May be fine JJ looks like not much interest could be just 2 of us plus the ladies.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2016)

I am in depending on details.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 3, 2016)

maybe change the Title to this thread so that it refers to a possible gathering in that area....  Think you would get more views that way ...  more views equals more reply's ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> maybe change the Title to this thread so that it refers to a possible gathering in that area.... Think you would get more views that way ... more views equals more reply's ...


Thanks

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 3, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> maybe change the Title to this thread so that it refers to a possible gathering in that area.... Think you would get more views that way ... more views equals more reply's ...


Not to good with computer but did figure it out and changed it Thanks for the suggestion.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 4, 2016)

good deal..  that should help.... you might have to keep bumping it up so people will see it...  hope y'all can get one started...  they are a blast...


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 5, 2016)

Getting a lot of lookers but no reply's or show of interest. Whats the interest ?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 5, 2016)

just have to keep chatting it up...  the S. Fl.gathering was the main reason I joined the forums... I was a lurker when they started chatting up the Gathering..  I joined and asked If I could come..  been here ever since...


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 6, 2016)

give ya a bump...


----------



## LanceR (May 7, 2016)

Whether I could make it wold have a lot to do with the actual location and rough tome of the year.  I think you need to settle on those before folks can be expected to tell one way or the other if they have interest.  Northern PA or NJ, I'd likely be in, much further south (say past central NJ) and I'd be out due to distance.

Just my $0.02....your mileage may vary....

Thanks for starting the thread.

Lance


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 8, 2016)

LanceR said:


> Whether I could make it wold have a lot to do with the actual location and rough tome of the year.  I think you need to settle on those before folks can be expected to tell one way or the other if they have interest.  Northern PA or NJ, I'd likely be in, much further south (say past central NJ) and I'd be out due to distance.
> 
> Just my $0.02....your mileage may vary....
> 
> ...


Lance thanks for your reply I looking at maybe something September but first nee dhelp in finding a place and again this would be decided on number of people coming.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 8, 2016)

By Sept. I hope to be finishing up a move to Central PA. Not sure I would be available...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 8, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> By Sept. I hope to be finishing up a move to Central PA. Not sure I would be available...JJ


JJ that may all depend on where we may have it you going to have a bigger yard?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> JJ that may all depend on where we may have it you going to have a bigger yard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the goal. We will see. Sponsoring an event this year would be very unlikely, logistics, medical reasons, getting the Wife onboard, but Fall 2017 has some possibilities. My middle Girl is getting married Sept 2017 and wants a Pig Roast. I would have a better handle on managing a gathering after that...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2016)

Man for sure family and health comes first. What area you moving to?

Had a lot of looks but not much response going to have to find a place first I think but that's hard when you don't have any idea of how many. I've read the reports on other gatherings and it seems like a lot of fun. It may take a year to put it to gather.

Warren


----------



## xray (May 9, 2016)

I would love to attend an event like this. I'm in NEPA, pocono area....but it's hard to plan for something far away, especially with my work schedule (I work every other weekend too :( )

I think once the date and place have been set, you will see more interest and replies from those that have been looking at your thread. 

The hardest part seems to be finding a group of people who can start/organize/plan an event from ones idea into a real gathering.

I would be more of a guy who could help closer to an actual date of: "how to help, what to smoke and how much beer to bring."


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 9, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Man for sure family and health comes first. What area you moving to?
> 
> Had a lot of looks but not much response going to have to find a place first I think but that's hard when you don't have any idea of how many. I've read the reports on other gatherings and it seems like a lot of fun. It may take a year to put it to gather.
> 
> Warren


I raised my family bouncing around between Lancaster, York and Dauphin Counties. Two of my three Girls live in the Mechanicsburg area. So we are looking more rural in that area...JJ


----------



## thebig1 (May 9, 2016)

I'd be interested in attending, even if it were just for the day.  I'd love to meet some people, get some ideas on recipes, check out some grills and get ideas for mods, etc...  And to just simply BS.

I too live in NEPA like Xray but I'm the cool one. lol

I'm originally from central PA, the Union County area.  There are plenty of campgrounds, etc.. down there with amazing views and deep in the woods.

Chad


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 9, 2016)

there ya go half way..  this is how it all gets started.... it may take some time but eventually things start to fall in place.... I have noticed there are a lot of members up there in that area...  so It should be doable..  keep chatting it up ...


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> there ya go half way.. this is how it all gets started.... it may take some time but eventually things start to fall in place.... I have noticed there are a lot of members up there in that area... so It should be doable.. keep chatting it up ...


Thanks Jckdanls 07

My biggest problem is I'm looking to do this in south eastern Pa because it would I think be more accessible by the area I trying to get together and I don't live in that area its about 2 1/2 hrs away. Thanks for your support I'm not planning on giving up that's not my nature. I see I've had over 230 looks that is impressive.

Warren


----------



## thebig1 (May 10, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks Jckdanls 07
> 
> My biggest problem is I'm looking to do this in south eastern Pa because it would I think be more accessible by the area I trying to get together and I don't live in that area its about 2 1/2 hrs away. Thanks for your support I'm not planning on giving up that's not my nature. I see I've had over 230 looks that is impressive.
> 
> Warren


Warren, maybe start Googling campgrounds in that area or even better yet, state parks.

Chad


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2016)

I'm not sure about Pa but Md state parks does not allow adult beverages. Was hoping we could find a place that wasn't to costly some of the camp grounds is a good idea but could be costly.  Thanks for your reply Chad.

Warren


----------



## thebig1 (May 10, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> I'm not sure about Pa but Md state parks does not allow adult beverages. Was hoping we could find a place that wasn't to costly some of the camp grounds is a good idea but could be costly.  Thanks for your reply Chad.
> 
> Warren



You're right Warren, no alcohol here either.  What was I thinking?  Lol

BBQ with no alcohol? I had a brain fart, you'll have to forgive me for that one.

Chad


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 10, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure about Pa but Md state parks does not allow adult beverages. Was hoping we could find a place that wasn't to costly some of the camp grounds is a good idea but could be costly.  Thanks for your reply Chad.
> ...


It's 5 O'clock some where. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Warren


----------



## xray (May 11, 2016)

Maybe renting out a pavilion from a local VFW or American Legion? 

But that wouldn't cover lodging.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 12, 2016)

Good idea but I'm trying not to have any cost if at all possible other than what ever lodging there could be. Hoping to find something where maybe we can even have some free camping but that would probably be without hook ups.


----------



## xray (May 12, 2016)

Can we just have it on eastern shore MD? That way it could be a smokers gathering and crab fest?? I've been to Elk Neck State Park. Or how about Assateague or Chincoteague Island? I'd have no problems driving 4-5 hours. Chincoteague has almost been a second home when I was younger.


----------



## thebig1 (May 12, 2016)

If that's the case Xray, what about Indian River Campground at Lewes, Delaware?


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

Xray said:


> Can we just have it on eastern shore MD? That way it could be a smokers gathering and crab fest?? I've been to Elk Neck State Park. Or how about Assateague or Chincoteague Island? I'd have no problems driving 4-5 hours. Chincoteague has almost been a second home when I was younger.


Glad to hear how far you're willing to travel. But again State Parks do not allow alcohol Crabs right now going $300.00 per bushel I was thinking in the line of some great BBQ from our BBQ friends  show us what you are proud of.

Another thing in our planning would be getting smokers and grills there where ever we meet.

Again thanks for your reply I'm taking all into consideration.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> If that's the case Xray, what about Indian River Campground at Lewes, Delaware?


Thanks for your reply and this is another good suggestion glad to have your input and to see you are following this post. That camp ground is only about an hour from me and if I'm correct it is also a State Park.

Warren


----------



## xray (May 13, 2016)

300$ a bushel! Holy hell!


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

Xray said:


> 300$ a bushel! Holy hell!


Of course if you would just like a dozen of #1's I could get them for you at $50.00 a dozen. Crab season is just now coming on they will be high up till 4th July and if as scarce as they have been for the last couple years they may be higher. In Baltimore city last Memorial weekend the were $350.00 for # 1's and $65.00 dozen. Needless to say I haven't been eating to many crabs.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2016)

Those prices are insane. Last bushel I got 2003, #1 $150 and I bitched that the guy was gouging...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 13, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Those prices are insane. Last bushel I got 2003, #1 $150 and I bitched that the guy was gouging...JJ


JJ as a kid I can remember my and uncle arguing over $10.00 bushel of #1's my uncle had a seafood business and packing house. But that was not yesterday either.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 17, 2016)

Another question is how many have campers or some means of lodging. If we go with a camp ground or place where we could camp.

I must say I'm impressed with the number of looks now 390 I'm sure some are repeats but glad to see there is some interest. I have a couple people that I want to talk to and we may come up with a place that would offer dry camping (meaning no hook ups)

Warren


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2016)

Warren good to see you are making some headway 

Richie


----------



## sqwib (May 17, 2016)

Smoking and camping, sounds good to me





HalfSmoked said:


> Another question is how many have campers or some means of lodging. If we go with a camp ground or place where we could camp.
> 
> I must say I'm impressed with the number of looks now 390 I'm sure some are repeats but glad to see there is some interest. I have a couple people that I want to talk to and we may come up with a place that would offer dry camping (meaning no hook ups)
> 
> Warren






TheBig1 said:


> You're right Warren, no alcohol here either.  What was I thinking?  Lol
> 
> BBQ with no alcohol? I had a brain fart, you'll have to forgive me for that one.
> 
> Chad



Not sure where you want to have this but...

Killens Pond State Park
5025 Killens Pond Rd, Felton, DE 19943
Camping, Cabins & Cottages, Pavilions
Folks can camp or just come for the day
Late october is a decent time to go.
Alcohol Allowed












Screenshot 2016-05-17 14.29.47.png



__ sqwib
__ May 17, 2016


















Screenshot 2016-05-17 14.32.29.png



__ sqwib
__ May 17, 2016


















20141122003.JPG



__ sqwib
__ May 17, 2016


----------



## thebig1 (May 17, 2016)

MD 20/20?!?!  Man, I haven't seen that in some time!  LOL

I only have a tent or the bed of my truck, no camper.

Chad


----------



## sqwib (May 17, 2016)

TheBig1 said:


> MD 20/20?!?!  Man, I haven't seen that in some time!  LOL
> 
> *I only have a tent or the bed of my truck, no camper.*
> 
> Chad


No need for either if you bring some Mad Dog!


----------



## thebig1 (May 17, 2016)

SQWIB said:


> No need for either if you bring some Mad Dog!


Along with the Tylenol.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 19, 2016)

Again this is a state park not sure about De but Md and Pa do not allow alcohol I will find out if they do or don't.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 19, 2016)

Yea for De. they do allow alcohol at all of their State Parks except Lums Pond. Will keep those parks in our plans will see what the cost maybe.  Thanks again for all the looks we are now over 450.

Warren


----------



## thebig1 (May 19, 2016)

My wife works for the Post Office and has vacation in the middle of August.  I know that if this were planned for some time around her vacation that we'd definitely be attending.  My little girl is really wanting to go to the beach, she's never been.

Chad


----------



## maxsmoke (May 20, 2016)

I'd be in for a weekend maybe within an hours ride or so. I'm in central jersey. Got 2 babies, a wife,  and no tent though,  maybe show up for the day on Saturday or something.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 31, 2016)

bump....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2016)

JckDanis 07 Thanks for your support by bumping and following this thread.

Guys I have not given up on my plans to put this together just been real busy here lately but now will be working on this again. Again thanks to all who have shown a interest in this.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 7, 2016)

Warren..  glad I can help...  I just like to see Gatherings come together... I've attended close to 10 gatherings (between N.FL. and S. FL) and have learned something new at each one... let alone  the friendship/fellowship obtained as well ... the list of reasons to have them is long....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 8, 2016)

There is a camp ground just outside Woodstown NJ just off rt 40 that I'm planning on talking to they have some rental cabins some sights w/e/s and others just w/e that I think may work. Any suggestions or ideas on this please post would like some idea of how many would be interested in this and looking for some idea of dates. Most likely Fri. Sat.and Sun. Would like some idea of interest before contacting the camp ground.

Warren


----------



## thebig1 (Jun 8, 2016)

I would most likely be a day tripper, at least this year.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 9, 2016)

.


----------



## eman (Jun 18, 2016)

You may start your gathering w/ just 6 - 8 couples. This is the way the south Florida gathering started.  It has had up to 200 folks attending . averages 75 - 100.

  Give it a go and keep on pushing..  Get everyone top bring a side dish and a few to supply the meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 18, 2016)

Going to look at a house on 3 acres in Carlisle PA tomorrow (Sun) morning. This year is out but next year may be doable. Property is big enough for tents and trailers and there are plenty of Motels close by...JJ


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Bob and the sugestions been busy this summer so far and not had time to realy work on this still hoping somebody else will step up to the plate and help.

Ms. doing any better now?

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for the reply JJ wow that's looks like a nice peace of land hope it works out for you.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 19, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the reply JJ wow that's looks like a nice peace of land hope it works out for you.
> 
> Warren


No Joy! What a P-O-S house on an obvious flood plain. Water spots on the ceiling in every room and the kitchen floor had a 3' soft spot from water rot. They had it listed for $80K...JJ


----------



## lovethemeats (Jun 19, 2016)

I would love to go to a gathering from this site. Lots of people I would like to shake hands with. That would be the best. I Admire a lot of the people here for their wisdom. I  think we would all need a extra person with us so we could be carried out after all the good food that would there.
I would just enjoy watching them cook and their style. 
Michigan has something this year going with BBQing but too far from me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 20, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> HalfSmoked said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply JJ wow that's looks like a nice peace of land hope it works out for you.
> ...


Wow real disappointment would cost a lot for those kind of repairs may also have a mold problem as well.


----------



## djknutz00 (Jun 29, 2016)

Im in the harrisburg, pa area. Im down, depending on location and date.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 30, 2016)

djknutz00 said:


> Im in the harrisburg, pa area. Im down, depending on location and date.


Thanks for your reply sorry I haven't done much on this I'm been busy but do want to get going again after the 4th holiday.

Warren


----------



## thackman (Jul 1, 2016)

I also may be interested in this idea depending on the final date & or location.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 6, 2016)

Sorry guys things in my life took an upside down turn this summer but I do intend on working on this over the winter. A couple of ideas I had for a place didn't work out. Would appreciate any help from anyone that has an ideal place to contact them and let us know if it would work for us.


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 6, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Sorry guys things in my life took an upside down turn this summer but I do intend on working on this over the winter. A couple of ideas I had for a place didn't work out. Would appreciate any help from anyone that has an ideal place to contact them and let us know if it would work for us.



Don't worry about it, it all happens. We just pray that all is well for you now. 

As for the meet, we might as well just plan it for Bear's backyard already and be done with it. 

I do know of a campground down where I'm from.

http://www.sunsationalfamilycampground.com


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 6, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Anybody live in the New Holland Pa, area? Just a thought Meadow Creek Smokers hold a spring auction and sale maybe they would interested in holding this they seem to have the space. Would be great for their line of smokers to demonstrate them they also have a BBQ supply store. Just my idle mind thinking!!!
> 
> Warren


I know Jesse who owns the MC there in New Holland. I think you would need to contact him on this. I been to the auctions a few times, its to sell off their cookers. I lived in Ephrata for 17 years.

Remember your dealing with old order Amish company.

My 2 cents


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 6, 2016)

Buttonwood campground in Juniata county is nice. I would offer my pasture if anyone is interested.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2016)

Think Bear would go for that I'm in if he would'

Take some time and see what that camp ground would do for us. I live on Maryland's Eastern Shore and trying to plann something that is 2 1/2 hrs. away. All help appreciated.

Thanks for the reply.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2016)

I was at a food show in PA about a month ago and there was a guy there from MC and I spoke with him wasn't much interested in talking about it. If you still live there and would like to contact them that would be great.

Warren


----------



## sqwib (Nov 7, 2016)

Pin a map with locations of all folks interested then find a geographical center of the majority and work outward from that point.

You can do this in Google Maps under My Maps


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey that pasture would be great down here they hold raffle that is decided by where the cow pies drop called cow pie bingo.

Give us a location where you are and well see what kind of response we get. Soon good to me I have a travel travel sounds like you have room for things like this.

Thanks for the reply.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 7, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Hey that pasture would be great down here they hold raffle that is decided by where the cow pies drop called cow pie bingo.
> 
> Give us a location where you are and well see what kind of response we get. Soon good to me I have a travel travel sounds like you have room for things like this.
> 
> ...



I live in Belleville, PA. Amish country. 
Should I ask my wife if she minds the company yet?

We could play cow pattie bingo.


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 7, 2016)

Smokin Peachey said:


> I live in Belleville, PA. Amish country.
> Should I ask my wife if she minds the company yet?
> 
> We could play cow pattie bingo.



I'm in. Could I shoot whistle pigs during the day and song dogs at night?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2016)

Smokin Peachey said:


> I live in Belleville, PA. Amish country.
> Should I ask my wife if she minds the company yet?
> 
> We could play cow pattie bingo.



Sounds good to me.   Belleville is just a skip for me.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 7, 2016)

We could maybe get something going if there is an interest.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 7, 2016)

That's what I like to see... another gathering forming...  A pasture would be good..  but you really will need some electric and water (hot for washing dishes)...


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> That's what I like to see... another gathering forming...  A pasture would be good..  but you really will need some electric and water (hot for washing dishes)...



A propane turkey frier will make hot water.   Generator for electric.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 7, 2016)

c farmer said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I like to see... another gathering forming...  A pasture would be good..  but you really will need some electric and water (hot for washing dishes)...
> ...



Well... there ya go...  that problem solved... now for the next one...   Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 7, 2016)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Well... there ya go...  that problem solved... now for the next one...   Thumbs Up



The biggest thing I think is if people need to stay over night if it's a 2 day thing.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 7, 2016)

c farmer said:


> JckDanls 07 said:
> 
> 
> > Well... there ya go...  that problem solved... now for the next one...   Thumbs Up
> ...



That's what I was thinking...  who wants to drive after a day of eating and drinking (if you so chose) ...


----------



## wbf610 (Nov 7, 2016)

Somewhat new here, just seeing this thread.  I'm in depending on date and location.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 8, 2016)

Wow guys just what I've been waiting for. All of a sudden help has stepped up and willing to help sounds like we may have a plan. smoken peachy real nice offer by you. Thank You. Got a reply yesterday that suggested we pick an area and see who was living in that area but we have received a lot of replies for this area.

We have all winter to make plans if Smoken peachy is willing to host this. You live in Amish country man they live without all the luxuries.

What I know about that area there is a lot of motels.

Would be nice to hear who would be interested so sent you reply so we could see a possible number. Expect it to start out small but hey it will be a start.

Again thanks to all for their reply and interest.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> The biggest thing I think is if people need to stay over night if it's a 2 day thing.



Tents and campers could be set up. Do you have any clean totes we could fill with water? There is a small creek that runs through my pasture but don't think we want to drink it. The spot I thought might work would require us to drive through the creek but if we don't soon get some rain it might be dry. It's only about 2" deep right now.


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 8, 2016)

That sounds great!  I'm all about camping. As long as it's not stupid hot out.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 8, 2016)

September or October would be nice.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2016)

Smokin Peachey said:


> Tents and campers could be set up. Do you have any clean totes we could fill with water? There is a small creek that runs through my pasture but don't think we want to drink it. The spot I thought might work would require us to drive through the creek but if we don't soon get some rain it might be dry. It's only about 2" deep right now.



I have a 450 gallon tank bit it's not food safe.   I see totes that are food safe for sale.  I will check into them.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 8, 2016)

c farmer said:


> I have a 450 gallon tank bit it's not food safe.   I see totes that are food safe for sale.  I will check into them.


I have a 300 gallon tank on my sprayer but I don't think that will work. 
If no one showers all weekend we wouldn't need much water. 
I guess if people brought campers they could fill there tanks up with water before setting up. 
I think we could possibly do this in the pasture but I am sure a campground would make this easier.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 8, 2016)

A sprayer tank is definitely out cause of chemical use in it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow I just can't believe all the interest in this the last few days thanks to all for their reply's.

Cool weather sounds great Sept. Oct. maybe even May.

Smoken Peachy I see on the map there is a campground not to far from you possibly we could check it out.

Thanks all for your replies.

Warren


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 9, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow I just can't believe all the interest in this the last few days thanks to all for their reply's.
> 
> Cool weather sounds great Sept. Oct. maybe even May.
> 
> ...



What is the name of the campground you are referring to?


----------



## thebig1 (Nov 9, 2016)

http://www.sunsationalfamilycampground.com/

This campground isn't too far from there.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 9, 2016)

Not shore of the name will find out but on the map it shows Strodes Mill.Have to take wife to therapy. Will look in camp ground book I have when I get back.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 9, 2016)

This one is about a half hour north of Harrisburg off RT322. 
https://buttonwoodcamp.com/


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 9, 2016)

This is GREAT...  exactly how the S. Fl.Gathering took shape...  Things to look for in a campground  ...  That sites are close together...  not a campground where sites are split/divided with trees/shrubs ... We reserve a site (and split cost between members)  that is solely for the Gathering Tents ...If the campground has a pavilion/screen room/something of that sort..  see what rent is for that and maybe do that instead of and extra site ..  We scoured websites (campgrounds) ... get address and look at it on google earth (zoom in all the way) ..  We find that State Parks are cheaper than private owned campgrounds....   If somebody is close to one ya find stop in and look at it in person before hand ...  see what the bath houses are like (keep your lady folk in mind)...  

Thai's a few things...


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 18, 2016)

Did everyone lose interest in this gathering?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2016)

Smokin Peachey sent a message and asked if we have lost interest in this. I have not remember it was back in May when I started this thread and it didn't go anywhere then I came back after some problems this summer and things seem to have gotten moving now we are in a stall again but I think after the holidays it will pick up again.

Hey c farmer sorry we didn't connect in OC this past summer maybe next year.

Smokin Peachey my camp ground book did not give a name for the one I mention in Strodes Mill. I like the idea of the one near Harrisburg it would be much closer for me still about 4 hrs away.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2016)

I am still interested in doing this next year at some point.

Yea, maybe next year we can meet up Half Smoked.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 1, 2017)

Just want to bump this up and tell you all that have showed an interest that it looking like we may have a gathering in the fall Go on PA group posting and follow what being planed looks like C Farmer is planing on one at his place. If you think you can make it let him know.

Warren


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 1, 2017)

I really encourage anybody that's thinking about it, to go...  It is a great place to get hands on experience...  learn new techniques from other members...  get great recipes...  eat some awesome food...  and also it is a blast to meet the people you talk to almost daily ... 

We just had our S. FL Spring Gathering this past weekend..  a little hot (ok.. a lot hot.. record high temps... GGRRRR)...  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ring-gathering-apr-28-30-w-pics-you-missed-it ....


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2017)

Again the discussion on planing this event has moved to the PA group take a look there

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2017)

Looks like there is a tentative date set for Sept. 22 - 24 at C Farmer's place in Matilda Port, PA so let us know if you would like to attend there is room for tents etc. This will be a family event so we must all act as responsible adults.

HalfSmoked (Warren)


----------



## pc farmer (May 2, 2017)

Link to my post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258455/get-together-in-pa

Port Matilda PA.  Center of the state.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 2, 2017)

Thanks JckDanls 07 for you suggestions and helping push this a long we have set a tentative date in Sept.

HalfSmoked (Warren)


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 7, 2017)

Dates are set for Oct. 6 - 8th 2017 if you would like to come contact C Farmer by PM it is being held at his place in Port Matilda PA close to State College. We are planing and looking forward to a great time. Look on PA group forum to see all the info.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2017)

The event is coming together if you would like to come let us know we are in the planing stages of a menu. The event will star on Friday and end on Sunday. Follow whats going on in the pa group forum.

Warren


----------



## DanMcG (May 9, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Link to my post.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258455/get-together-in-pa
> 
> Port Matilda PA.  Center of the state.



Looked at your post again Adam, and will look into attending.
 You might want to post this in the Events Category as a northeast  or mid atlantic event, only because in the PA group only Pa people in the group can respond.


----------



## pc farmer (May 9, 2017)

DanMcG said:


> Looked at your post again Adam, and will look into attending.
> You might want to post this in the Events Category as a northeast  or mid atlantic event, only because in the PA group only Pa people in the group can respond.



That would be great Dan if you could make it.

Ok.  I will come up with something.  All they have to do is join the group.


----------

